# QL4 Comms



## fortuncookie5084 (8 May 2001)

I‘m on a QL4 comms course set to start next week.  What should I study?  I have the pam "Radiotelephone Procedure For The Canadian Forces (Land Environment)" from my regt library, so what in this pam will be on my course?  How will I be tested?  How does the candidate pass/fail it?  I do not want to arrive unprepared, having to learn it all there...


----------



## JRMACDONALD (8 May 2001)

Fortuncookie-- that the whole purpose of the crse, to TEACH you. Not to confirm what you already know.  read that pam and you‘ll be ahead of the game.( ready to call in fire msns, helicopters, etc.)


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (8 May 2001)

Thanks...I always like to be on top of things.  Finishing near the top always reflects well on the Regiment and the Soldier, so I learned to prepare after my painful reg force GMT with the navy, where 2/3 got lots of prep from their units and I got none.  As for being taught things on the course, it is impossible to get a grip on anything other than the theory by reading the pam. As with a patrol, anybody can recite their 17 steps of battle procedure, but learning to actually plan and execute a patrol is harder.  

Of course I‘ll start learning early, and apply it on course.  I‘m not one to cram at the last minute.


----------



## ender (9 May 2001)

It really sucks when you are on course with a bunch of people who have been taught everything by thier unit and you don‘t know anything.  Then they just think that you are stupid.  Like I did my QL3 right after my 2‘s, never been on a unit ex or anything and there I am with people who‘ve been in the field troop for a year.  uggg.


----------

